# Big Ohio River Sauger



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

My nice 36" sauger I caught Last Wednesday on a jigging spoon-(true). Oh wait maybe not a sauger. Haha. Went today caught 2 sheephead, a Bluegill and a tiny Punkinseed. The River giveth and the River doesn't giveth.


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Nice. Couldn’t catch anything today. Beautiful day though


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

What is the water temperature???


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

It was 65* on Friday.


----------

